# Pork Loin Back Ribs - First Time Smoking Ribs



## katemail13 (Mar 26, 2014)

I bought some Pork Loin Back Ribs yesterday, and I want to smoke them.  I've never smoked ribs before (I'm still a newbie at this smoking thing).  I have questions.  :)

1)  Do I put sauce on them during the smoke, or just smoke with the rub and put sauce on later?  Is this a matter of personal taste?

2)  What temperature do I smoke them at, and for approximately how long?  What should the IT be?

3)  I also want to smoke a bunch of boneless country-style ribs.  Will the smoking time be about the same, or will the bones make the smoke time different?  I am a sissy, and don't like scraping my teeth on bones, but my husband wants the real thing.













20140326_132454.1.jpg



__ katemail13
__ Mar 26, 2014






Thanks for any help!

Katie


----------



## frog1369 (Mar 26, 2014)




----------



## pc farmer (Mar 26, 2014)

I cook my ribs at 275 and I don't foil. Takes about 4-5 hours.

I use a toothpick to check for doneness.  Toothpick tender.

I sauce the last 30 - 45 mins.

If you loin ribs are like the ones I get they are really meaty.  Might take abit longer.


----------



## katemail13 (Mar 26, 2014)

Thank you both so much for the info!  Any help is good help.  I may try putting the ribs in, and then putting the boneless ribs in a little later.  I will be smoking them tomorrow.

Katie


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Mar 26, 2014)

katemail13 said:


> I bought some Pork Loin Back Ribs yesterday, and I want to smoke them.  I've never smoked ribs before (I'm still a newbie at this smoking thing).  I have questions.  :)
> 
> 1)  Do I put sauce on them during the smoke, or just smoke with the rub and put sauce on later?  Is this a matter of personal taste?*   This is personal preference.  If you are smoking at 225, which is the temp I smoke my ribs at, you don't have to worry about burning the sauce or rub.  My rub has some brown sugar in it so I stay between 225 and 240.  Additionally, I smoke loin back ribs in this manner: 2 hours in the smoke with just rub - 1.5 hours in the smoker wrapped in foil with more brown sugar, a little parkay, honey, and my BDSE sauce - 1.5 hours back in the smoke.  They come out perfect every time for me, but I've been at it a while.*
> 
> ...


Good luck Katie,

Bill


----------



## katemail13 (Mar 26, 2014)

Thanks for that, Bill.  I think I may follow your instructions exactly.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Katie

P.S.  Forgive my newbie-ness, but what does the 'BDSE' stand for in your sauce?


----------



## katemail13 (Mar 27, 2014)

How many times should I put new chips in the smoker?  Just the first time, or after that too?

Thanks,

Katie


----------



## badmoont2 (Mar 29, 2014)

Katie, I do boneless country style ribs all the time. Where I live they are actually cut from a Boston Butt. They can dry out so here is my method. Apply rub and smoke at 250 for 2 hours. Move to a covered pan with a rack in the bottom. Put apple juice in the bottom. At this time I baste using this basic recipe.

1 stick butter

1 tbls apple juice

1 tbls apple cider vinegar

Spices to taste

I don't use salt in the baste as there is already enough in the rub I use

I pull at 205 IT at which point the ribs are  fall apart tender.













IMG_1634.JPG



__ badmoont2
__ Jan 25, 2014






I'm not sure these were boneless but I use the same technique regardless.


----------



## katemail13 (Mar 29, 2014)

Thanks, BadMoonT2!  I'll have to try that next time.  This time I opted to try a boneless pork chop, which got WAY overdone. 

However, my ribs (HUGE THANKS to PGSmoker64 - Bill) turned out amazing.  My husband and parents both proclaimed them the best ribs they've ever eaten.  I'm pretty proud, and I owe all that praise to y'all here on this forum for all your help and suggestions!

Katie


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Apr 2, 2014)

katemail13 said:


> Thanks for that, Bill.  I think I may follow your instructions exactly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, I don't get a chance to get on here very often....BDSE is Best Darn Sauce Ever.

Here is a link to the recipe.  Bill's BDSE

How did the ribs come out?

Bill


----------

